

Apple donates when you buy red products - andreiursan
http://www.apple.com/product-red/

======
ecspike
I'm not sure why this is HN worthy news.

Every company that has (PRODUCT) Red products donate when you buy them. The
whole range is here: <http://www.joinred.com/>

